# The Results are In! (awesome Maury .gifs)



## gunshow86de (Dec 7, 2010)

THE RESULTS ARE IN!

I don't even. Some of the best .gif files I have ever seen. Wish us regular members could have animated avatars.

God I love the Maury show. I used to yell back at the TV like I was part of the studio audience; my old roommates think I'm a little "off."


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 7, 2010)

Easily the best one:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

100% LULZZZ!!!

sorry dave, but this one rulezZZZ






EDIT : this is worse!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 7, 2010)

I've actually seen this episode; one of the best "not the father" reactions of all time.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

this one is pretty dope too.. i am checking this show on youtube!!!

god bless america!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgLwt428RoU&feature=related


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

Guile FTMFW!!!

also that show is awesome!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 7, 2010)

GUILE THEME AHHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## MFB (Dec 7, 2010)

Half these gifs would be more hilarious if they were a mirror, so that it plays regular first then backwards and looped


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

MFB said:


> Half these gifs would be more hilarious if they were a mirror, so that it plays regular first then backwards and looped



well, you know what you got to do then!!!!


----------



## MFB (Dec 7, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, you know what you got to do then!!!!



"Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach."

I am unskilled in the ways of gifs therefore I present this knowledge to anyone who IS skilled and will now know how to ensure "maximum lolz"


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

me too bro, me too!!! i have absolutely zero idea how a .gifs is made..maybe i should enquire!!!!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 7, 2010)

Ha, I almost want to put Maury on my DVR now. Its been years since I've seen any of those daytime "talk shows".


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2010)

Proof of concept:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

how do you make those Randy? do you need a special software by any chances?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 7, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Easily the best one:



I will use this for years to come.


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> how do you make those Randy? do you need a special software by any chances?



Yeah, I have Ulead Gif Animator 5. All you do is duplicate all the frames, highlight all of the duplicates and just tell it to "reverse". For the one I did in my avatar, I deleted a couple of frames on the end (which are clones of the first couple frames at the beginning, which end up coming right afterward) so that it didn't have that "stutter" when it goes to repeat but for stuff like this, I just leave them in.


----------



## MFB (Dec 7, 2010)

Randy, I knew I 'd you!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

kewl beans, i'll see if i can download it, or find a freeware somewhere to fool around with,.. i am pretty sure it will become obsessive!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2010)

Two more, since work's slow right now:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

could you do the 1st one in posted in post #3 please, but just with the girl when she is on full screen jigging about?

thanks mate!!


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 7, 2010)

great one.. i can't stop laughing!!!!

is she saying : " dat wat am talkin' abot" by any chance?


----------



## lobee (Dec 7, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> great one.. i can't stop laughing!!!!
> 
> is she saying : " dat wat am talkin' abot" by any chance?



Looks like, "Rabble. Rabble."


----------



## Variant (Dec 7, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Easily the best one:


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 7, 2010)

Easily the funniest one because of the white girl on the right.


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 7, 2010)

^ Not to mention the fat girl on the left


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 7, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> ^ Not to mention the fat girl on the left





Also, this is relevant to this site.


----------



## Skanky (Dec 9, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I've actually seen this episode; one of the best "not the father" reactions of all time.






Reminds me of this:


----------

